# Waiting for results!



## Old Post Farm

Fancy was bred in sometime in October and was confirmed pregnant via ultrasound. So she is either so she is approximately 3 months pregnant. She was dried off last month so her udder got smaller than it already was and now her udder is starting to refill and her pooch is getting slightly more puffy. I hope for healthy kids.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Good luck!  Any photos of her?


----------



## Old Post Farm

i have a picture from before we dried her off








I'll get another picture soon


----------



## Goat_Scout

Pretty girl! If she was bred in October she'd be 2-2 1/2 months pregnant.


----------



## Old Post Farm

thank you she is a total brat tho


----------



## Goat_Scout

Old Post Farm said:


> thank you she is a total brat tho


So is our Saanen.... it seems to run in the breed!







I can't wait to see what her kid(s) are like.


----------



## Old Post Farm

her kid Fiona is a total angel so i think it goes by goat. her mom also didn't get a lot of attention


----------



## Old Post Farm

Fancy's udder today (she was completely dry for about a month)








she is wearing a coat so that is the straps


----------



## Old Post Farm

her belly


----------



## Old Post Farm

looking larger today. yay so excited for kids


----------



## Old Post Farm

tried to feel for small kicks but got kicked by fancy instead. Lol i meant almost


----------



## toth boer goats

Oh my.


----------



## Old Post Farm

no big dal she hates her back end and under side touched and she does a "dance" so me and my mom always say "Oh Fancy pantsy is doing a dancy" she is just annoying I think she will be a little better this year because this will be her second year milking and we are going to dam raise this year so that might help


----------



## toth boer goats

LOL, yeah, they all hate when we touch their udder before they kid, after kidding, they seem to calm down.

But I always laugh on how they dance when they are goosed. 


:run:


----------



## Old Post Farm

yep


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

When she kids, get some birthing goop on your hands and let her lick it off. Then maybe she'll behave a bit better


----------



## Jessica84

Goat_Scout said:


> So is our Saanen.... it seems to run in the breed!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't wait to see what her kid(s) are like.


What?! Now I've only had one but she was the best goat ever! I loved and adored her so much I have never had the heart to get another one, maybe that's a good thing if they are known for being brats lol


----------



## Goat_Scout

Jessica84 said:


> What?! Now I've only had one but she was the best goat ever! I loved and adored her so much I have never had the heart to get another one, maybe that's a good thing if they are known for being brats lol


Alright, so I know that goats can vary within the breed, but I've read a few things about Saanens having strong personalities and being quite bossy. Ours surely is.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

I'd always read that they're super docile, which is past of why they're used in large dairy. But I've never had a Saanen myself


----------



## Goat_Scout

Suzanne_Tyler said:


> I'd always read that they're super docile, which is past of why they're used in large dairy. But I've never had a Saanen myself


In my experience, they are docile and very friendly. I really like the one we have, she's just extremely bossy and headstrong. My younger sister (who owns her) has a hard time handling her sometimes - we find the Nubians are much more easy going...


----------



## Old Post Farm

i really like our saanens. they are sweet to us but will defiantly stand up against the other animals, well Fancy will, not Fiona. and they are SMART. again it varies from goat to goat


----------



## Old Post Farm

Fancy is getting so big. i am thinking trips or twins because she is actually showing a belly this time
I know that i posted this before but, now her right side is the same size as her left.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Looking good


----------



## toth boer goats

Pretty doe.


----------



## goat girls

I know that all Saanens are white but some have differint shaped faces so what I'm getting to is that if you put a picture of my Saanen Doe next to the one posted of Fancy you would think it was two pictures of the same Doe


----------



## Old Post Farm

why don't we try doing that you can copy my picture and post it on your post or the other way around it would be kind of fun


----------



## goat girls




----------



## Old Post Farm

oh wow. to me she looks more like Fancy's baby Fiona
this is the best picture i have


----------



## Old Post Farm

Old Post Farm said:


> Fancy is getting so big. i am thinking trips or twins because she is actually showing a belly this time
> I know that i posted this before but, now her right side is the same size as her left.
> View attachment 125100
> 
> View attachment 125101


how many babies does everyone think she has? she is bigger right now than 8th and 5th fresheners right before they had their babies and she is only 2 1/2 months pregnant


----------



## goat girls

I'd say twins


----------



## Old Post Farm

i forgot to say she had twins last time and wasn't even half that size
but that said twins is kind of what i was thinking too


----------



## goat girls

Wow is she a deep doe


----------



## Old Post Farm

is that a good thing?????


----------



## Old Post Farm

if it means she is fat than I cant disagree. but whenever she is thinner than that and it is cold she ends up shivering even snuggled up with Fiona and huddled in straw at the same time. the reason she is so fat is because she gorges herself on hay all day and if she doesn't she get really cranky and is terrible to work with. but she is way larger than usual already so i kind of think she has triplets.


----------



## Old Post Farm

Fiona was put with a buck at a friends farm
here he is he is les than a year old but is know to give good does. and he has wattles!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!





























this last picture is of the buck and Fiona together


----------



## goat girls

Being deep means her stomach hangs alot lower when their pregnant so it doesn't look like their pregnant in their sides


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Is that an abscess on his check or just an odd angle?


----------



## Old Post Farm

not an abscess, maybe his beard?? cuz it is so small and way more curled up to his face on one side.

I am just so stoked that he has wattles. they are so cuteohlala:


----------



## goat girls

My Toggenburg Doe has wattles. So does my Packgoat in training his dad has them too.


----------



## goat girls

My Toggenburg Doe has wattles. So does my Packgoat in training his dad has them too.
View attachment 125150


----------



## Old Post Farm

awe your togg is so cute


----------



## goat girls

Thank you I'll have to tell her that she's famous


----------



## Old Post Farm

lol yeah she will be happy
fancy is getting bigger by the day. and i kept her off of hay for a while today and she still got bigger. she is looking more swollen in her lady bits and her udder is filling up more. slowly but surely day by day we are creeping towards her due date. i keep forgetting her earliest due date is 2/27/18. 2018 seems so far away


----------



## goat girls

Yes it does. Because of not wanting to use heat lamps unless need be my first doe would be due in May it was a unplanned breeding. If you read my waiting thread you'll know why


----------



## Old Post Farm

yes i did read that thread. and i am sorry that happened.


----------



## Old Post Farm

Fiona is away at a farm being bred. and i get to go see her today. we are really close with the people and my mom does knitting today so i will go out to the barn and see Fiona. i miss her.


----------



## Old Post Farm

I just got back from visiting Fiona she was so happy to see me. and the buck is so sweet he came up to me for scratches. i am getting registered for ADGA today so i will officially be signed up by January 1st. woo hooo. so excited for baby goats:run::kid::kid::kid::kid::kid::kid:


----------



## Old Post Farm

still thinking trips for fancy she is so big already


----------



## goat girls

Oh I would feel the same way i I had to leave my Saanen Hope anywhere. And honestly I think she would go insane being away from me too She is well bonded


----------



## Old Post Farm

Fancy seems to be bonding with me more since Fiona is gone, so i guess there is a bright side


----------



## Old Post Farm

what is the likelihood of a kid having wattles if the sire has wattles but the dam doesn't???????


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

I think it's 50/50, though I'm not totally sure. The grandparents probably play a role as well. I have a doe with wattles bred to a buck without them this year, hoping for at least one wattled kid!


----------



## Goat_Scout

I've read that wattles are the dominant trait, although it seems like it is 50/50 with most kids born from one wattled parent and one not...


----------



## goat girls

It's a 50/50 chance whether one both or nether parents have wattles


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

I've never heard of a wattled kid born to two non wattled goats.


----------



## goat girls

My Toggenburg Lilly is a wattles doe born to 2 non wattles


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Do you know if any grandparents had wattles? A lot of times breeders will cut the wattles off at birth. They don't like them for some reason.


----------



## goat girls

no I don't know anything past parents


----------



## Old Post Farm

i don't know about parents either


----------



## goat girls

Do you have other goats to keep Fancy company while Fiona is away


----------



## Old Post Farm

no sadly
I know that's not ideal but we don't have any other goats. at least until they kid. i have been spending more time with Fancy so she isn't as lonely. it hasn't seemed to help but it makes me feel better, like i have helped


----------



## goat girls

oh that's to bad she doesn't have a buddy. glad your able to spend a lot of time with her. How long will Fiona be gone?


----------



## Old Post Farm

probably until late January. i feel so bad. at least I'm homeschooled so i can spend a lot of time with her throughout the day.


----------



## goat girls

Oh I'm glad I own bucks


----------



## Old Post Farm

yes you are lucky. but for what ever reason i love milking it is my favorite chore. and having the kids is very rewarding


----------



## goat girls

I enjoy milking too. Kidding and hiking with my young pack goat are really high up there too


----------



## Old Post Farm

fancy looks bigger than ever. she was so cold today that she was shivering (with her coat on and a deep layer of straw) so she got about a gallon of really nice warm water. udder looks a little bit fuller and lady bits are puffier than i have seen in a long time


----------



## Old Post Farm

shivering still. have been giving warm water and she now has a goat tube and a small horse blanket and me and my dad built a lean to for warmth and covered it with a tarp. Fiona is still at the breeders. does anyone know if a goat's udder can shrink when it is cold?


----------



## toth boer goats

No, it doesn't shrink because of cold weather.


----------



## Old Post Farm

ok. i think it is the tube is holding it close to her body and she wont let me touch her.


----------



## toth boer goats

Cold hands or anything that comes in contact with her udder, that is cold, will make her not want to be touched.


----------



## Old Post Farm

ok (i had hand warmers in my gloves) thanks Toth.


----------



## Old Post Farm

i will post updated pictures of both does and the sire Fiona is being bred to.
but for now i will say the updates.
Fancy- lady parts getting puffier, still can't see her udder, i am going to do a bump test later today


----------



## Old Post Farm

Fiona is not in the same pen as the buck any more, thinking she was seen being bred or was in heat alone with the buck for a while and probably got bred. no idea. but I'm thinking she was bred and might be coming home soon. in that case how should i intro duce Fiona back to Fancy without her getting hurt. I'm thinking that fancy won't hurt Fiona because she is so cold but just in case could i get some advice please? separation might work because i have a divider in the stall (permanent) with holes in it so they could smell/see each other but not hurt anyone. all advice is totally welcome.

thank you in advance


----------



## Old Post Farm

here is Fiona








here is fancy. the belly picture didn't come out, i will take another tomorrow


----------



## Old Post Farm




----------



## Old Post Farm

her udder is filling more but the goat tube hides it


----------



## Old Post Farm

the one with the crazy hair is the buck, Fiona is the other one


----------



## Old Post Farm

when i bounced i think i felt kid(s). she is due at the earliest on march 4 latest march 25


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

I would just put them back together.


----------



## goat girls

Fiona is adorable!!!!! And the hair on the buck is really cute too! 
I would just put them back together and watch them for a little bit but they should be good.


----------



## Old Post Farm

ok thanks.


----------



## Old Post Farm

gave Fancy her minerals today, she hasn't had them for a couple of weeks


----------



## NyGoatMom

I just love that little doe...she's so cute  I have a Saanen doe and her daughter ( a black sable saanen) My buck is a Sable Saanen and is jet black. I wish I could find more sable saanens in colors, I would have all saanens then I think. So far, they are my favorite breed overall. Can't wait to see pics of the babies


----------



## Old Post Farm

you have a sable?! can you post a picture? please? I'm just so excited because i love sables they are so pretty. and unique


----------



## NyGoatMom

This was a couple years ago....he looks much more mature now but I don't have any recent pics...I'll have to get some after this cold weather breaks for us. It's freezing here... -4 tonight and dropping BEFORE wind chill!


----------



## NyGoatMom

Here is his daughter  The goofball...lol


----------



## Old Post Farm

so beautiful. it was 5 degrees at the high today -9 low again without wind chill


----------



## Old Post Farm

wow she is so pretty. registered? she would do amazing at shows if she is


----------



## toth boer goats

Nice.


----------



## NyGoatMom

Thanks guys  No, sadly they are not papered. Well, the buck was...but nailing down the owner to give me his papers didn't pan out. I tried for a year. I know he's from Pa at some point. The dam is a dairy doe I got as a kid...for like 30.00? Anyhow, her parents were BIG saanens







.


----------



## NyGoatMom

He throws very nice kids...


----------



## Old Post Farm

the mom is pretty too (swoon)


----------



## NyGoatMom

Old Post Farm said:


> the mom is pretty too (swoon)


hahahaha, thanks! I like her <3 Can't wait to see your babies  When is she due?


----------



## Old Post Farm

fancy looks bigger every day its amazing! and she's only 3 1/2 months along. I'm scared for the next months because she is already so big.


----------



## Old Post Farm

earliest march 4th latest march 25th


----------



## NyGoatMom

I hear ya! Mine are due after March 19th. Next year I'm shooting for early March...I hate waiting lol


----------



## NyGoatMom

Kidding season even with only having my 3 adult girls bred this year is always nerve wracking. I'm always afraid of something going wrong!....so far I've not had a problem I couldn't handle but it makes me nervous for sure!


----------



## Old Post Farm

me too. feels like such a long wait


----------



## Old Post Farm

lol this might sound weird but why can't they be more like, chickens only a 21 day wait for babies


----------



## NyGoatMom

DO you know how many goats we would all have???!!! lol


----------



## Old Post Farm

lol, yes but, do you know how much money i could make selling the boys for meat and the does for showing


----------



## Old Post Farm

that is not why i raise goats


----------



## Old Post Farm

i raise for fun but cash would be a very nice by product


----------



## NyGoatMom

hahahaha I don't get near enough for mine in this area! Unpapered goats..I'm lucky to get 50.00 a buckling and 100.00 a doeling lol What I don't understand is why the Nigerians sell for so much more! I can understand the meat goats costing more but dwarfs? Gotta be a trend lol and all the flashy colors!


----------



## goat girls

@NyGoatMom You could register the doeling as Native on Appearance and then she could be showen


----------



## NyGoatMom

True! But I don't show...and don't really want to  I have a soaping business and that keeps me busy enough!


----------



## goat girls

I did soap last year. The pregnant Does loved it, they could kid almost any time they wanted because I couldn't check on them as often!


----------



## Old Post Farm

I'm doing cheese this year, for the first time


----------



## Old Post Farm

:update::update::update::update::update::update::update::update::update::update::update::update::update::update::update::update::update::update::update::update::update::update::update::update:
IM REGISTERED WITH ADGA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! now i just have to do herd registry and transfer the animals to my name


----------



## goat girls

Yay yay yay


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Awesome!!


----------



## toth boer goats




----------



## Old Post Farm

fancy was getting 1 1/2 cups of food before just to help with warmth and now I've started giving 2 cups is that too much food (the feed is blue seal caprine challenger 16% protein) she is due in march but she seemed to have gotten skinnier yesterday with the cold so that is why i added more. is this an ok amount?


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

2 cups should be fine. How much hay is she getting?


----------



## Old Post Farm

she has one of the horse hay bags and it gets filled like every other day (the hay bag is not the netting kind it is the kind that only has the one head hole)


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

So free choice? What kind of hay?


----------



## goat girls

Old Post Farm said:


> :update::update::update::update::update::update::update::update::update::update::update::update::update::update::update::update::update::update::update::update::update::update::update::update:
> IM REGISTERED WITH ADGA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! now i just have to do herd registry and transfer the animals to my name


So being a member of ADGA you *should* be able to answer my question. Iv'e heard that if you register your herd with them that you become a member Jan. 1 not whenever you register.


----------



## NyGoatMom

Congrats!! I have never been able to figure out just how to do all that. I did register one year a few years back but let it slide since most of my goats are unpapered.


----------



## Old Post Farm

goat girls said:


> So being a member of ADGA you *should* be able to answer my question. Iv'e heard that if you register your herd with them that you become a member Jan. 1 not whenever you register.


Really? for me i sent every thing in on the Dec 22nd it was approved by the 29th and i got the information yesterday. no idea why it was a Sunday delivery but whatever. the ID card said i was a member as of 2018, I'm not sure if that is what you meant. sorry if this didn't help i literally just got the information so I'm not really familiar with it yet. the person you talked to may have been a member a while ago and things might have changed.


----------



## goat girls

Old Post Farm said:


> Really? for me i sent every thing in on the Dec 22nd it was approved by the 29th and i got the information yesterday. no idea why it was a Sunday delivery but whatever. the ID card said i was a member as of 2018, I'm not sure if that is what you meant. sorry if this didn't help i literally just got the information so I'm not really familiar with it yet. the person you talked to may have been a member a while ago and things might have changed.


it helped, thanks


----------



## Old Post Farm

no prob. so excited to get everything set up for kidding. now i just have to keep up with record books


----------



## Old Post Farm

i think Fancy's udder was shrinking because she wasn't completely dried off. she doesn't have mastitis. she also hasn't shown signs of abortion.


----------



## Old Post Farm

fancy is outside today and she is super happy this is the first time since before Christmas i feel bad


----------



## NyGoatMom

Goats always find ways to make us feel bad lol


----------



## Old Post Farm

yeah
she has her coat off today but still has the tube on. it is supposed to get up to 49 today


----------



## Old Post Farm

finally some pics of fancy


----------



## Old Post Farm

she is so big i am still thinking triplets. in February we are going to get Fiona ultra sounded should we do Fancy too just to see how many to expect.


----------



## Old Post Farm

is it normal for goats to not eat minerals unless a few treats are mixed in as well. lol fancy is such a spoiled goat


----------



## Goat_Scout

She looks great!

I would have them Ultrasound Fancy too, unless you want it to be a surprise.


----------



## Old Post Farm

no I'm terrible with surprises, with my luck i will have everything set up counting on twins and she will have four, boy would that suck.


----------



## Old Post Farm

thanks


----------



## goat girls

When is Fiona coming home?


----------



## Old Post Farm

some time this month depending on when she goes into heat


----------



## Old Post Farm

i forgot to post the cute picture


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Old Post Farm said:


> is it normal for goats to not eat minerals unless a few treats are mixed in as well. lol fancy is such a spoiled goat


You might want to try switching minerals, or mix in some kelp.


----------



## Old Post Farm

both goats used to love the minerals and i think it already has kelp in it. she does like to lick at the cow mineral block is that ok? should i just let her do that?


----------



## NyGoatMom

I would put the block where she can't lick it. Leave her no option but the losse minerals. I also recommend adding kelp. I mix 2 cup mineral to 1 c kelp and they love it.


----------



## Old Post Farm

ok thank you


----------



## Old Post Farm

doctor doctor help, I've caught baby goat fever








I mad these last night and now the total is up to 12 of all different sizes.


----------



## Goat_Scout

You think you'll have 12 babies?  Lol, they look nice!


----------



## Old Post Farm

lol no. at least i hope not. i have 12 so that as they grow i can switch them out


----------



## toth boer goats

:haha:


----------



## Old Post Farm

:update:
Fiona might get bred tomorrow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Old Post Farm

I am thinking that i will get Fiona back on the 21st of this month. I'm soo happy and I'm sure fancy will be too


----------



## HoosierShadow

I'm sure it's very hard to have her gone. We recently had a doe here for almost a month with my son's buck, and her family couldn't wait to get her home as she belongs to their teenage daughter. I'd be the same way, hard to send our girls away, but we may try to do some outside breeding's next season with a couple of our does.


----------



## Old Post Farm

i will post more belly pics tomorrow at some point. one of my amazing show birds was acting sick yesterday, because of that she got put upstairs from the basement and is now sitting on a shelf under a table near the wood stove. after having batril she is looking much better. I'm also hoping to get her broody and laying eggs so that when i get my new rooster and hen i can have some fertilized eggs and little chicks in a few weeks and then another batch. I want pictures of baby goats and chicks together.
kidding season is crazy even without any kids


----------



## goat girls

Hope she feels better. I hate it when one of the animals isn't feeling so great


----------



## Old Post Farm

thanks, me too


----------



## Old Post Farm

the chicken misty is doing much better today and has been able to jump into her cage and has put a little weight on and fancy looks very pregnant still but i may not post pictures for a few days because i found the battery for my camera (i have been using my phone) and it might have to charge but it takes much better pictures. me and my mom have been talking about getting the pair this weekend.

lol should i just change the name of this thread to a old post farm baby thread


----------



## Old Post Farm

:update: :update: :update:

FIONA'S BACK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

and misty is about 99% better now and i am attempting to get two of my other hens broody so they can hatch eggs for me, the incubator is cleaned and we contacted our friends who are giving us the birds.

fancy is looking even bigger, i think she is going to explode


----------



## Goat_Scout

Yay!!

Just curious, how do you get a hen to go broody?


----------



## Old Post Farm

from what I've read the only way you really can make them go broody is put them in a semidark place with an egg


----------



## Goat_Scout

That is interesting!


----------



## Old Post Farm

yeah and I'm happy because i have just put more dummy eggs under my broody hen and she took them! she is a bantam cochin so it is surprising how many golf balls she can fit under her. she fit 4!? but she could defiantly fit 7 or so under her. I'm so happy!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

We had a bantam sit on 12-14 once. Still have no idea how she managed it. Lol.


----------



## Old Post Farm

wow that is a ton of eggs!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

I know right. We saw her on the nest and she wouldn’t let us see how many she had. So we figured since we couldn’t see any she could handle them all. When we finally caught her off the nest at about a week in (dedicated broody) we were totally shocked she had so many. But it was too late to take any. I think she had a 70% hatch rate or something.


----------



## Old Post Farm

wow that is amazing. sounds like a wonderful mom too


----------



## Old Post Farm

Fiona went into heat on Saturday


----------



## goat girls




----------



## toth boer goats

Oh man.


----------



## Old Post Farm

i think fancy is going to explode! she is three times her usual size. and.. she has a little udder!!!!!


----------



## toth boer goats

Come on udder.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Old Post Farm said:


> Fiona went into heat on Saturday


Aw man


----------



## Old Post Farm

best in show in a 4h cooking competition today!:run:


----------



## Goat_Scout

Congratulations!


----------



## Old Post Farm

thank you!


----------



## toth boer goats

That is awesome, congrats.


----------



## Old Post Farm

thanks
i love competitions!


----------



## New-goat-mom

Awesome!!!! Congratulations!


----------



## Old Post Farm

thank you!


----------



## Old Post Farm

woo hoo more of an udder for fancy


----------



## toth boer goats

Yes.


----------



## Old Post Farm

fancy is having a hard time jumping and her pasterns are about a half inch off the ground. i feel so bad for her. could a goat kid early if she gets too big or gets too much stress on her body. i feel like fancy is dropping quite a bit today and her udder is filling quite fast. she is not due till march. should i be concerned? i haven't checked ligs yet. help!?


----------



## Goat_Scout

Can you get pictures of her from behind (udder & pooch)? Some goats start filling their udder in early on.

None of my does this year “dropped” before kidding. I don’t really see that as a good sign of impending labor. 
If she is weak in the pasterns, she needs selenium. You can give her selenium e gel or BoSe.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Old Post Farm said:


> best in show in a 4h cooking competition today!:run:


That is awesome!!!


----------



## Old Post Farm

can i get selenium gel at tractor supply? her udder hasn't filled this fast since just before she kidded as a ff last year. she did seem to drop five to seven days before she kidded. i will get pictures tonight.


----------



## Lstein

Old Post Farm said:


> can i get selenium gel at tractor supply? her udder hasn't filled this fast since just before she kidded as a ff last year. she did seem to drop five to seven days before she kidded. i will get pictures tonight.


I haven't seen it there before, but maybe? When I looked on their website, I didn't see any.


----------



## Old Post Farm

ok thank you then i will probably have to order it


----------



## Goat_Scout

I get selenium e gel from TSC and Jeffers. 

Most of the time it seems that FFs fill in differently than seasoned fresheners. 
When in March is she due? Right about now I would be expecting her udder to start filling. Different does fill in at different rates.


----------



## Old Post Farm

she looked like she was in heat when we first put her in with the buck but we don't know exactly if she went back into heat. her due date is any where from march 4 to march 25


----------



## Goat_Scout

I’d be leaning towards sooner rather than later if she’s filling in so quickly. Good luck!


----------



## Old Post Farm

thank you. i honestly hope she kids early. the anticipation is killing me. if she kidded in the next week or two would that be too early?


----------



## Goat_Scout

A week early wouldn’t be bad, but to be born two weeks early would be very risky. Their lungs wouldn’t be fully developed.


----------



## Goat_Scout

The kids wouldn’t live if she kidded a week or two from now.


----------



## toth boer goats

I agree, all good advice.


----------



## Old Post Farm

ok so i will check her again later. hopefully she is just messing with me. i just got towels for kidding today at a goodwill store for $7! going to get kidding supplies soon just in case. now i would rather wait for fluffy little kids.


----------



## Old Post Farm

here are the pictures















I have other pictures, just waiting for them too load. her pooch is so much fluffier than before. and her utter is filling even more, but for what ever reason in the front more than the back


----------



## Goat_Scout

She looks right on track for an early-mid March kidding to me.


----------



## Old Post Farm




----------



## toth boer goats

She is coming along nicely.


----------



## Old Post Farm

fancy's ligs are softening and she is acting extra sweet, and she didn't come running for food like she usually does, yesterday she looked like someone was putting their knee to her stomach from the inside, no discharge, but she is just acting weird. could this be labor or is she messing with me?


----------



## Goat_Scout

She is probably just messing with you... ligaments frequently come and go during the last month or so of pregnancy.


----------



## Old Post Farm

ok, so fancy is looking pretty ready and she is acting so WEIRD. yesterday before we got fresh hay fancy was standing outside the hay ring and grabbing one little strand of hay at a time and then putting it down in one spot then looking at it for about 10 seconds then picking it up and putting it in another spot then repeat with another strand of hay. she was also liking me some and not eating her full amount of food (which she never does) she is also not pulling me to get to the calf's feed


----------



## Old Post Farm

her pooch is looking really fluffy and she has had a small amount of discharge for about a month, she still has her ligaments but they are softening. is this labor?


----------



## toth boer goats

All you can do is keep an eye on her.
She sounds like she is making a place to kid by doing what she is doing. But they can fool us.


----------



## Old Post Farm

thank you i am so busy right now.


----------



## toth boer goats

I know the feeling.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

How's her udder looking?


----------



## Old Post Farm

about doubled from the size it started at.


----------



## Old Post Farm

fancy looks like she is going into labor. 
the pictures are from about 2 hours ago so it doesn't show what she looks like now (the phone died and i cant find the charger for the good camera). 





























she has very soft ligaments, is stargazing, head pressing and she has been stretching a lot today . she peed and it looked like she was sucking her vulva into her body after, she finished. her udder is feeling fuller too (it doesn't look like it) she filled after she kidded last time. fancy has been itching her side a lot too and just looking at her side but, not talking. her back end is looking steeper now too. she lost her mucous plug a while ago and she cleaned herself up except for the tip of her tail. does this seem like labor for real this time.


----------



## Old Post Farm




----------



## Old Post Farm




----------



## Old Post Farm

i think fancy is starting labor, she flicks her tail and while doing that she pushes herself off the ground a bit, she has been laying down and getting up for the past hour and her ligaments are gone. the tail flicking thing has been going on for about an hour as well. she has been using the slats in the stall to stand up tall and every time she does that her baby bulge looks lower and lower. she has no mucous though. so is she not in labor? Help Please. just got my kidding kit ready i will list what i have and could i get suggestions on what more i need to add please? 
kidding kit:
towels 
gloves
mineral oil
scissors
string
thermometer
apple cider vinegar
I know i am missing stuff like nipples for the kids and stuff like that but she looks ready right now (to me). and my dad is the only one who can stop at the store and he doesn't know what to get so i will get other kid supplies tomorrow.
Please Help!


----------



## groovyoldlady

She is probably in early labor. Just like people they can be in "labor" for quite a while as the cervix opens and the babies get positioned. Then the goo starts, shortly followed by pushing.


----------



## groovyoldlady

Keep us posted!!


----------



## Damfino

Add iodine and a navel dunking cup to your kidding box.


----------



## groovyoldlady

How's she doing?


----------



## Old Post Farm

Damfino said:


> Add iodine and a navel dunking cup to your kidding box.


ok thank you 
she is looking more ready, she wasn't sleeping that's for sure


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Damfino said:


> Add iodine and a navel dunking cup to your kidding box.


I prefer to use a squirt bottle. But definitely add iodine


----------



## goathiker

You can also use rubbing alcohol in an emergency.


----------



## Old Post Farm

goathiker said:


> You can also use rubbing alcohol in an emergency.


really, that's good to know, i haven't been able to find iodine anywhere


----------



## New-goat-mom

Wal-Mart has it. I had to get a de-colorized kind (had never seen that before) but it smells right.


----------



## Old Post Farm

oh ok, my mom and i will probably do a kidding kit run to the feed store


----------



## Old Post Farm

fancy looked like she had at least one good contraction. and she was yawning a lot and she looked posty. when she had the contraction it looked like she was pushing her front half into her back half. fancy's ligaments are still gone, her udder is tiny still but she filled after kidding last year.


----------



## Old Post Farm

should i get colostrum replacer, since fancy's udder is so small, to mix with her actual colostrum


----------



## Old Post Farm

15 minutes 3 or 4 contractions


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Old Post Farm said:


> really, that's good to know, i haven't been able to find iodine anywhere


I ordered mine from Jeffers

https://www.jefferspet.com/products/triodine-7


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

How is she doing now?


----------



## Korita

I put some molasses in my kidding kit too so it’s right there if momma needs a little boost. 

I also have empty feed sacks to help catch kids on so I can easily slide them around to momma to clean off if needed and help them to not get covered in hay and straw. 

Lubricant in case I need to go in. (Not sure if the lube is necessary but I just keep it in the kid kit and can pull it out any time needed for anyone)

Nasal aspirator if a kid needs help clearing out gunk from nose or mouth.


----------



## Goat_Scout

How is she doing @Old Post Farm?


----------



## Old Post Farm

she is eating again, but she had another contraction about 45 minutes ago, after she ate, she actually had a couple contractions i think so, i put her in the kidding stall. when she was in the kidding stall she was pawing and being restless. still no ligs and a small udder. she is just in general acting weird  hopefully she will go soon


----------



## Old Post Farm

@Korita fancy doesn't like molasses for some reason unless it is in the feed store, feed. so i am going to try apple cider vinegar, i have every thing else around somewhere, i will have to find every thing


----------



## Damfino

Have you tried mixing a little molasses into a bucket of warm water after delivery? My does absolutely slurp it up.


----------



## Old Post Farm

i have never done that after delivery but i tried that in December when it was so cold but she didn't drink the water, i will try molasses again after she kids, just to see.


----------



## toth boer goats

Honestly, I use iodine with a splash of rubbing alcohol in it, this is the best for umbilical cord dipping. Not rubbing alcohol alone.


----------



## Old Post Farm

ok thank you


----------



## Old Post Farm

she has been hiding behind the carpet and almost layed in between it and the wall


----------



## Old Post Farm




----------



## Old Post Farm

this was about 45 minutes ago


----------



## Goat_Scout

You’ve probably said this before, but how long (and when) was she in with the buck? 

And nice rug on the wall!  She’s a happy, spoiled girl, that’s for sure!


----------



## Old Post Farm

fancy has been sticking her head through the stall for minutes on end and just staring at nothing


----------



## Old Post Farm

lol thank you 
she went in with the buck October either 2nd or 4th she stayed in with him until the very end of October. she looked like she was in heat the first day we put her in with the buck


----------



## Old Post Farm

she hasn't had another contraction that i have seen i have been going out every 45 minutes, should i "go in" fancy to see if she is open?


----------



## Old Post Farm

what is the wetness on her lady bits, is that like mucous that got wiped onto straw so i didn't see a strand of it?


----------



## toth boer goats

She isn't due until March if she was in with a buck at the beginning to the end of October.
It is too soon for her to kid, if that is when she was exposed.
Gestation takes 5 months. 

Or, she was fenced next to a buck, and was bred sooner?

Not sure why she is acting that way, unless she is close to aborting? Any blood discharge?


----------



## Old Post Farm

yes she was fenced next to the buck, and she kept getting out but not into the buck pen. the buck was very attracted to the females, the buck was at the farm since early of mid September, the goats were at a show from the 30th to the 1st. maybe fancy got bred early and wasn't in heat it was just pee sticking to her. that would explain things.

no blood, but no mucous either, other wise she seems to have every other kidding sign. I am so confused


----------



## goathiker

I've seen some of my does have a little mini false labor when their cervix begins to stretch.


----------



## Old Post Farm

she has been doing this for 2 maybe 3 days now shouldn't i see progress by now?


----------



## Old Post Farm

will the goats hop to one side of the fence then hop back again?


----------



## Goat_Scout

Yes, I had a buck who would jump out to get in with a doe, then jump back in - little brat! It is certainly possible...

I’d probably glove up and check to see if she’s dilated.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

She doesn’t really seem ready to me. Eating well, correct?


----------



## Old Post Farm

yes but not as well as usual


----------



## Old Post Farm

Goat_Scout said:


> I'd probably glove up and check to see if she's dilated.


ok. of she IS dilated would i be able to go in and not feel any thing? if she is dilated should she start to kid soon or should i pull the kids?


----------



## Goat_Scout

I’ve heard that if she isn’t dilated you will just hit a “wall”. If she IS dilated, you should be able to put your whole hand in, or more.

I’ll let someone more experienced answer your second question...


----------



## Old Post Farm

ok thank you
she was squirming too much for me to do any thing, but i know i could have gone at least to my wrist


----------



## toth boer goats

Can you get a vet to look at her?
If you went in and got your whole hand in there, she may be open.

Do know, goats can breed through a fence.
If the situation is right.


----------



## Old Post Farm

i didn't get my whole hand in but i THINK i could have. she has her ligs again not fully but i can feel them again


----------



## toth boer goats

Have a vet look at her.


----------



## Old Post Farm

ok, now she lost her ligs again and is staring into space


----------



## goathiker

Are the kids moving? Kids quit moving during active labor...


----------



## HoosierShadow

It's hard to know for sure since we aren't there, but sounds like she isn't ready. But if you think there is an issue, you need to have an experienced person look at her.

To me, from the pictures, she still looks like she has time to go, but they do know how to trick us.


----------



## Old Post Farm

i will post more pictures in the morning


goathiker said:


> Are the kids moving? Kids quit moving during active labor...


well i haven't SEEN movement for a few days, and where the kids were her belly was hard, now it is sort of soft and moveable. i have never really been able to feel the kids move before.


----------



## Old Post Farm

fancy is seeming really loose in the back end now and, i had a friend over today and she said that fancy's girly bits were "opening", i didn't see this happen but my friend knows what she is looking at. she still has no mucous. what would this be?


----------



## groovyoldlady

If she's opening up (dilating), then the streaming shouldn't be toolbar behind...


----------



## groovyoldlady

"Too far", not "toolbar". Stupid auto correct. Sheesh!


----------



## toth boer goats

:haha:

Anyway, all you can do is watch her.


----------



## groovyoldlady

Anything happening?


----------



## Old Post Farm

nope nothing, but looking even looser


----------



## groovyoldlady

Arg! C'MON BABIES!!!!!!


----------



## Old Post Farm

groovyoldlady said:


> Arg! C'MON BABIES!!!!!!


exactly my thoughts


----------



## Honey21

Sounds to me like she is not quite ready


----------



## Jrsno1fan

We are right there with you. C’mon babies! I need to get some sleep.


----------



## toth boer goats




----------



## Old Post Farm

nothing from fancy yet


----------



## groovyoldlady

OK....Bring the computer out to her and put the screen in her face:

BAD GOAT! BAD GOAT! YOU NEED TO HAVE THOSE BABIES TODAY!


----------



## Old Post Farm

lol i did it, nothing happened... yet!


----------



## toth boer goats




----------



## Old Post Farm

fancy's udder is looking tighter than ever and it looks really good for show quality too!


----------



## toth boer goats

Awesome.


----------



## Old Post Farm

nothing from fancy yet


----------



## groovyoldlady

:-(


----------



## toth boer goats




----------



## groovyoldlady

I REALLY need to bookmark where those emoticons are...


----------



## toth boer goats

Here ya go. 

https://www.thegoatspot.net/threads/more-smileys-to-add.193335/#post-2061983


----------



## groovyoldlady

Any babies yet? :happygoat:


----------



## Old Post Farm

no she looks like she did (other than udder) before i thought she went into labor


----------



## groovyoldlady

That's it. You need to fill up a couple of suitcases and put them in the car and drive away like you're leaving for a week. Then sneeeeeeak back home to find happy bouncy kids on the ground!


----------



## Old Post Farm

on Thursday i am going shopping for at least 2 hours, that might help. no one will be home for that long


----------



## groovyoldlady

Perfect. Make sure you loudly lament (in Fancy's hearing, of course) that you are nervous about being gone SO LONG because you are afraid she will go into labor while you're gone.


----------



## Old Post Farm

lol great!


----------



## Amber89

Well any baby's?


----------



## Old Post Farm

no not yet going to town in a little bit


----------



## groovyoldlady

*sigh*


----------



## Old Post Farm

still nothing


----------



## B Taylor

I have a doe that was bred on Oct 21. She still hasn't lost her mucus plug, I don't think. Lol! She is pretty large, I'm thinking she will have trips but not quite sure. I can feel them kick and move a lot. Good luck kidding!


----------



## Old Post Farm

thank you
good luck!


----------



## Old Post Farm

i think Fiona might actually be pregnant, she seems like she went into heat three times in the last month five in the last two months. her girly bits are looking puffier too she seems to also be getting a very small pocket in her udder. my mom agrees that she might be pregnant but she also thinks she might just be maturing. she is 11 months old so I'm not worried but i want to know if i will have kids in the early summer, so they are not unexpected. i might just be going crazy waiting for babies. i will try to post pictures later. does anyone think she might be pregnant? its unusual for her to have five day heats.


----------



## Old Post Farm

make that 6 times in the last two months


----------



## B Taylor

You might have already said this but, do you have an idea of the due date?


----------



## Old Post Farm

for who?
Fiona would be may/june
fancy is some time this month


----------



## B Taylor

Fancy


----------



## Old Post Farm

any time now her first due date was yesterday and her last due date is the 25th of this month but kind of any where in between her udder is still not completely full


----------



## groovyoldlady

Come ON, Fancy!!!! ;-)


----------



## Old Post Farm

New fancy pictures


----------



## Old Post Farm

new Fiona pictures


----------



## groovyoldlady

Cuties! Now...if they'd just get down to business!


----------



## Old Post Farm

thank you, they do need to have the babies, fancy is looking more and more tired every day, yesterday i called the calf, and she came all the way down the hill, it took her like 2 minutes :lolgoat:.
there is going to be a big snow storm today, maybe that will kick start fancy


----------



## Old Post Farm

does anyone think that Fiona could be pregnant, or am i going crazy from waiting for fancy?


----------



## Old Post Farm

Fiona is also looking bigger in her belly


----------



## Old Post Farm

fancy is separating herself from the other animals now, and has been for the past 4? days. she is also laying down more, her udder is getting bigger and she is super loose in the back end.


----------



## B Taylor

My goat did that starting about a week ago and had her babies Saturday. You are getting close.


----------



## toth boer goats

Be sure she is OK.
Temp OK?

Is she eating?

She may be getting closer to kidding but then too, it may be low ketones or calcium levels.

Swollen ankles?


----------



## Old Post Farm

she ate fine this morning, she doesn't have swollen ankles and i will check her temp later


----------



## toth boer goats

Glad her ankles are OK.

If she is eating, she may just be in pre-labor or getting closer.
Some of my goats want to protect their babies within and worry about getting slammed by other more dominant goats.
So they stay their distance.
I have had a few do that from time to time.

Just make sure she is eating and walks around, not laying down for too long.


----------



## Old Post Farm

she is the dominant GOAT but not the dominant animal and she fights with the calf and wont let him get anywhere near her sides. ok great thank you toth


----------



## toth boer goats

You bet.


----------



## Old Post Farm

i put fancy in the kidding stall for the night just bcause i thought it might make her kid LOL worth a try.
i was wondering if i can copper bolus a pregnant goat? and if i can give selenium while they are still pregnant.
i saw/felt a hoof today on fancy.
Fiona went "in to heat" again today I'm seriously not convinced that she's not pregnant. am i crazy for thinking that?


----------



## groovyoldlady

It's fine to give copper and selenium during pregnancy. 

And you may want to have a pregnancy test or ultrasound for Fiona if you don't want to end up in the nut house. I'm just sayin'... (and I'm saying it as someone who never gets pregnancy tests and ALWAYS agonizes over "are they/aren't they"!!!)


----------



## toth boer goats

I agree.


----------



## Old Post Farm

she is kidding for real! there are feet! i am so excited


----------



## Goat_Scout

YAY!! :7up:


----------



## Goat_Scout

Any kids yet?


----------



## Old Post Farm

yes two bucklings. i was hoping for does but, these two boys are adorable. i will post pictures later


----------



## Old Post Farm

the first born is 10 pounds and the second born is 8 pounds


----------



## Amber89

Awesome congratulations!!!!


----------



## toth boer goats

A big congrats.


----------



## Old Post Farm

thanks 
it was so cool to help her kid. the first was totally normal positioning but she got tired and kind of stopped pushing the second was born with one foot behind it.








here they are


----------



## Goat_Scout

Oh they are so cute! I love the pink noses!


----------



## groovyoldlady

Awwwwwww, FINALLY! Congratulations!!!!


----------



## ksalvagno

Cute!


----------



## Madgoat

How's Mommy doing? The boys are so cute. Do they have blue eyes?


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Wow that is pretty big!! Congrats


----------



## Old Post Farm

thank you all,
fancy is doing fine i have milked her a couple times since she kidded and she has been amazing for me. the boys do not have blue eyes, thought it would be awesome if they did.


----------



## toth boer goats

They are adorable.


----------



## B Taylor

TOO CUTE!!!! :angel:


----------



## Old Post Farm

thank you, it is so sad that i have to sell them though


----------



## Fuzzypeach

They're beautiful, congrats. We've have 4 boys and 2 girls so far, we'll keep one buck and wether him so he can be his dad's new companion, the other boys will have to go  Sad but true


----------



## Old Post Farm

yes. congrats on the girls though


----------



## toth boer goats




----------



## Old Post Farm

i am super excited about something...

i will be getting a doe from a very good breeder in april/may. and i maybe saving another doe from being slaughtered, she is from the same farm as fancy and Fiona and is 1 or 2 months younger than Fiona. she is so sweet:angel:. neither of these purchases are definite, as the doeling from the really good breeder has yet to be born:kid3:.


----------



## toth boer goats

Awesome.


----------



## Old Post Farm

both of the bucks are sold! 75$ each! i cant believe it. one person is coming on Saturday and the other is coming on Sunday. the people are both going to wait until they are weaned. both are being sold as breeders! one is going to be disbudded the other is going to have horns. i am so excited!


----------



## toth boer goats

Congrats.


----------



## Old Post Farm

here is fancy's udder a little while after she was milked out this morning.








my dad agreed to getting the older doe!!!!! we will wait to make a decision on the new born when the time comes


----------



## Old Post Farm

i think Fiona might be pregnant! she is looking very big and her pooch is becoming more puffy! it could be my imagination too. no udder, but fancy didn't really start to fill super fast until her fourth month of pregnancy. Fiona would be at month 2 or 3 at the latest. she was first put with the buck on the 20th of December and she left the 18th of January. she is due any where from may 19th to June 17th. grrrr. I'm trying to convince my mom to get her pregnancy tested when the vet comes. my mom says she doesn't want to get her tested because it will ruin the surprise.


----------



## Old Post Farm

should i give selenium to the kids, if i gave it to the adults?


----------



## ksalvagno

Yes. If you are in a deficient area.


----------



## toth boer goats

Showing signs, yes, if they are not, then no.


----------



## Old Post Farm

ok thank you!


----------



## Old Post Farm

i tried to do the bump test on Fiona, and now i have more questions then answers. her stomach on the right side feels moldable or clay-like, with a semi hard bit in the middle of the clay feeling bit. what is with this. i was never able to feel fancy's stomach while she was pregnant. still no udder on Fiona
what could that mass be?


----------



## toth boer goats

Not sure.

Can you get an ultrasound done?


----------



## Old Post Farm

I will try and get one when the vet comes


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Bouncing doesn’t work so well on pregnant does. It’s only when they loosen up during kidding that you can really feel the kids.


----------



## Old Post Farm

oh ok. that is very interesting thank you for the help. 
can goats like humans get digestive upsets when they are pregnant, I'm wondering because Fiona has only really been eating grain and not as much hay as usual. normally if i have a fresh flake of hay she will come running up to me now she will only take a small nibble and sometimes spit it out ( i have not changed the hay). she is also being nicer to the two babies and she is letting them try to nurse (what the heck) when usually she will try to run or kick them if they even get near her.


----------



## ksalvagno

Keep in mind that kids are filling her up and giving her rumen much less room. That is why ketosis and calcium deficiency are such big problems.


----------



## toth boer goats

I do agree.


----------



## Old Post Farm

i am giving both does some broken up alfalfa cubes is that good/ok?
is there anything specific to give her for calcium? they have loose minerals at all times and a small amount of baking soda for bloat


----------



## ksalvagno

That is fine.


----------



## Old Post Farm

i think i feel an itty bitty pocket of an udder on Fiona! her teats have been looking larger and i ran my hand down her stomach and i actually _*felt*_ a difference. i know it won't show up on camera so i am not going to post pictures for now. but other than that her pooch has been changing quite often, from flat and puffy in the morning to looking like a raisin in the afternoon


----------



## Old Post Farm

i found this when looking for goat pregnancy tests

"Over at The Goat Spot Forum, I found a discussion about goat pregnancy tests and several "folk" tests for which there were varying opinions about accuracy.

_Bleach Test_. Add 2cc of urine to 1 cup of bleach (WARNING: do not add bleach to urine). Bubbling or fizzing will occur as a reaction to the pH differences in the two liquids. Results are positive if the solution continues to foam, negative if it stops after about a minute. This is said to be 95-97% accurate, but would obviously require several trial attempts to learn about the foaming.

_Dandelion Test_. Place half a dozen dandelion leaves on a sheet of newspaper. Pour urine over leaves and wait 10 minutes. Results are said to be positive if the leaves form reddish blisters, negative if they don't.

_Pine Sol Test._ This one seems to be the most vague in terms of specific amounts and time. Add a bit of urine to a small jar filled with Pine Sol. A color change may indicate a possible positive result." (http://www.5acresandadream.com/2014/10/determining-pregnancy-in-goats.html)

does anyone think the bleach test would work? or has anyone tried it? i would try it on fancy too since i know she isn't pregnant


----------



## groovyoldlady

Someone here recently tried it. She wasn't pregnant, but the bleach said she was. 

I tried it a few years ago and found it inconclusive. If you do try it, let us know the results!


----------



## Old Post Farm

ok i will try it later just to see what happens!


----------



## Crazy Little Goat

Suzanne_Tyler said:


> When she kids, get some birthing goop on your hands and let her lick it off. Then maybe she'll behave a bit better


I have never heard of this. Does it really work? I may have to give it a try.


----------



## Old Post Farm

i did try it, (not on purpose i kneeled in some and she licked it off of me) for me it worked


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Crazy Little Goat said:


> I have never heard of this. Does it really work? I may have to give it a try.


Yes, it works


----------



## Old Post Farm

fancy was also extremely licky for about a week after though, it was very sweet but it got annoying


----------



## Old Post Farm

Old Post Farm said:


> Fiona would be at month 2 or 3 at the latest. she was first put with the buck on the 20th of December and she left the 18th of January. she is due any where from may 19th to June 17th.


now Fiona would be at most 112 days along, and at least 81 days along. her udder seems to have grown some since yesterday. my mom finally agreed to get Fiona ultra sounded because verification forms are due on june 1st and some of Fiona's due dates on after that so, to enter Fiona in the correct breed class (ie dry yearling, or milking yearling) we need to know what class to enter her in


----------



## Old Post Farm

http://www.twinwillowsfarm.net/home--blog/first-freshener-building-an-udder
this is the picture i have been using to gauge Fiona's udder by. Fiona's udder looks just a little smaller than the day 95 picture. either way i think Fiona at least is 85 days along because the buck left three days before we took her home on the 18th of January. i will try to get pictures tonight


----------



## Old Post Farm

November(before breeding)








this morning


----------



## Old Post Farm

by the udder does anyone think she is pregnant?


----------



## ksalvagno

Really can't tell.


----------



## Goat_Scout

I’m guessing she’s bred, but it is still too early to tell without a pregnancy test. 
My Saanen developed a precocious udder when she was around 9 months old - we thought she was pregnant but she ended up “open” and we bred her the following fall.


----------



## ArborGoats

Agreed. She definitely has mammary development, but can't say one way or the other if it is a precocious udder or if she is actually bred.


----------



## Old Post Farm

ok, thank you all
i guess i will just have to be patient for 2 more days


----------



## toth boer goats

I do agree.


----------



## Old Post Farm

here are some better pictures from today


----------



## ksalvagno

Still can't tell.


----------



## ArborGoats

What happens in 2 days? Did you send out blood? 

Hope she is bred for you


----------



## Old Post Farm

thank you!
the vet is coming tomorrow to give cd&t shots (to all the goats) and to pregnancy check Fiona, and to see if we need to induce my cow into early labor (she is 2yo but is very small and the bull was huge (we AI ed her)). we are also getting the goats tested for CAE and CL. getting Fiona's cough checked out and making sure fancy and the boys are ok. so a lot of stuff, plus i just love vet visits and the vet is awesome (he is primarily a horse vet but he knows his stuff about goats too) i always learn so much


----------



## ArborGoats

That is great! Sounds like a busy day!


----------



## Old Post Farm

yeah it will be a very busy day


----------



## Old Post Farm

we got blood tests for cae on all four goats and a pregnancy blood test on Fiona. Fancy and Fiona got rabies and cd&t shots. the boys got cd&t only. we did not induce the cow. i will find out results for Fiona in a week and a half to two weeks.


----------



## Old Post Farm

Fiona's udder is bigger now. like a two handed handful, instead of a one handed handful !


----------



## Old Post Farm

i have a question about fancy now. fancy has been having clumpy poo at least since yesterday, she was wormed the day she kidded. and her ligs are softening some what. 
does any body have any ideas?


----------



## New-goat-mom

groovyoldlady said:


> Someone here recently tried it. She wasn't pregnant, but the bleach said she was.
> 
> I tried it a few years ago and found it inconclusive. If you do try it, let us know the results!


Lol this was me! And I don't know how accurate the test really was but Anabelle was, indeed, pregnant. And thank goodness, I, truly, was not! Lol At 47, and with no man in my life, that would have been a scary one! 

Hmmm...I just realized I miss- read groovy's post... maybe that was someone else. Mine said I wasn't, the goat was, and it was correct.


----------



## Old Post Farm

ok i will defiantly try to do that today


----------



## toth boer goats

Old Post Farm said:


> i have a question about fancy now. fancy has been having clumpy poo at least since yesterday, she was wormed the day she kidded. and her ligs are softening some what.
> does any body have any ideas?


Sometimes Doe's get clumpy poo after kidding for a while.

If it is springtime, with new lush grasses, that can also cause the soft stools.

You can get a fecal for worms and cocci to check in case.


----------



## Old Post Farm

i got the results
Fiona is NOT pregnant
but everyone is CAE negative :7up::run:


----------



## Goat_Scout

Bummer about Fiona! I'm sorry.  Are you going to wait until this fall before you try and breed her again?


----------



## groovyoldlady

Awwww...That's so sad about Fiona. I guess that means you need to go out and buy some goat babies to fill your empty arms. I will soon have some Lamanchas that may fit the bill.

Glad no one has CAE. Those good lab reports are so reassuring!


----------



## Old Post Farm

@Goat_Scout
yea i will breed Fiona in the fall, i think i am going to talk to my parents about renting a buck here so we can control how long and who he is with. 
@groovyoldlady 
yes i do need babies to fill my arms, for what ever reason my mom doesn't lake la manchas because of their lack of ears i think they are cute but if you have any eared babies i might see lol


----------



## Old Post Farm

this is Becca the older doe i posted about previously






























this is becca's mom buttercup (butter cup is fancy's mom's sister from a different year/buck's daughter so she is semi from the same family) (becca and Fiona have the same great grand dam)
we are getting Becca because she is from the same buck as Finnegan and feliks
(becca is not at our farm yet)
EDIT: buttercup and Fiona have the same sire, so Becca's grand sire is Fiona's sire. that is weird to think about onder: lol


----------



## groovyoldlady

Old Post Farm said:


> @Goat_Scout
> yea i will breed Fiona in the fall, i think i am going to talk to my parents about renting a buck here so we can control how long and who he is with.
> @groovyoldlady
> yes i do need babies to fill my arms, for what ever reason my mom doesn't lake la manchas because of their lack of ears i think they are cute but if you have any eared babies i might see lol


I'll also have mini Lamanchas (probably elf ears) and some adorable Nigerians! 

(Becca is a real cutie!)


----------



## Old Post Farm

thank you she is super sweet too
i saw the Nigerian buck he is so beautiful!
i don't mind la manchas, i think they are adorable


----------



## Old Post Farm

how do you tell if the mini la manchas will have the earless or eared genes?


----------



## toth boer goats

Sorry about Fionna. 

Becca has such a cute face.


----------



## Old Post Farm

she has the same face as her sire and Finnegan (from the same sire)








this is the sire his name is ironwood i love him he is sooooo sweet and handsome


----------



## toth boer goats

Aww.


----------



## groovyoldlady

Old Post Farm said:


> how do you tell if the mini la manchas will have the earless or eared genes?


I'm not sure. Last year was the first time we crossed a Munchy with a Nigerian buck. We got elf ears. This year we crossed our other LaMancha with the Nigerian buck. So we'll see what we get!


----------



## goathiker

You'll get elf ears lol 

Long ears x gopher ears~ elf ears. 
Long ears x elf ears~ 50% long ears 50% elf ears 
Elf ears x elf ears~ 25% long ears 25% gopher ears 50% elf ears 
Elf ears x gopher ears~ 50% elf ears 50% gopher ears 
Gopher ears x gopher ears~ gopher ears


----------



## Old Post Farm

oh thank you, the percentages are exactly like what i was looking for (i am super into genetics)


----------

